# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart clothing >  Smart clothing, Athos, Redwood City, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Athos

----------


## Airicist

Athos - Upgrade Your Gear, Upgrade Yourself 

 Published on Nov 25, 2013




> Athos is a venture-backed startup developing a revolutionary product for the fitness market. We are creating next generation wearable technology that gives you detailed insight into how your body works as you move. That insight is distilled into a beautiful user experience that will enhance your existing routine. Our goal is to empower you to make more informed decisions while pursuing a healthy, active lifestyle.

----------


## Airicist

Athos Lab Research 

Published on Mar 6, 2014




> Sneak peak at some of what our researchers look at. This is the research app, NOT the consumer one. We are keeping that one secret for a few more months.

----------


## Airicist

Athos Back Extensions 

 Published on Sep 29, 2014




> Athos gives you the awareness to Look Within and see if you are working out correctly. Are you using the right muscles? Are you using both sides evenly? Have perfect practice and see results faster!

----------


## Airicist

CBS Innovation Nation visits Athos 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> Adam Yamaguchi and CBS Innovation Nation stop by our headquarters for a workout in Athos gear.

----------

